# Question about tripe



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

So I finally managed to find a place that stocks Tripett and I gave some to my dog yesterday with his portion of meat. The can says to give 1/4 can, and I only gave him about two tablespoons. He had diarrhea this morning.

Two questions:
1. Can the tripe be the cause of the diarrhea? Is it too rich for him?
2. How do I actually feed tripe? Is it consider a muscle meat meal or an organ meal or can I mix it with meat?

BTW, tripe is so foul it made me gag but my dog sat and stared at the empty can for over an hour - he loved it that much. Dogs and anything foul-smelling...


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

His reaction could have simply been the addition of a new protein, what did you feed it with? Do you feed raw? You probably should have fed it plain before mixing it with anything. Besides canned tripe is not really the same thing as real raw tripe...which I feed whole meals of with no problems.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> His reaction could have simply been the addition of a new protein, what did you feed it with? Do you feed raw? You probably should have fed it plain before mixing it with anything. Besides canned tripe is not really the same thing as real raw tripe...which I feed whole meals of with no problems.


I can't seem to find real green tripe unless I order it in bulk... which doesn't work  

I'm trying to figure what's the best way to feed him - I've been feeding raw for about a month now. I wanted to mix it with a protein he knew so that there would be none of these tummy upset problems. Oh well...


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

dieterherzog said:


> I can't seem to find real green tripe unless I order it in bulk... which doesn't work
> 
> I'm trying to figure what's the best way to feed him - I've been feeding raw for about a month now. I wanted to mix it with a protein he knew so that there would be none of these tummy upset problems. Oh well...


Not sure where you are located, but try here, they are pretty reasonable: 

http://www.aplaceforpaws.com/

If that doesn't work for you then try here:
http://pets.dir.groups.yahoo.com/gr...1&t=directory&ch=web&pub=groups&sec=dir&slk=7

Also, if you've only been feeding raw for about a month. You want to take it slow with introducing new protein sources...this means when you do feed something new, you do it by itself over the course of a few days. 

What has your menu been so far?


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Not sure where you are located, but try here, they are pretty reasonable:
> 
> http://www.aplaceforpaws.com/
> 
> ...


I've been feeding mostly chicken - meat and whole drumsticks and thighs and wings only occasionally. I don't feed necks or backs since my dog is only 12lbs and backs are too much bones and necks are a choking hazard. 

I introduced salmon and beef only last week. And this week I got a can of tripe and fed it to him mixed with the beef. 

He's still having diarrhea (24 hours now), is there a possibility it might be worms or salmonella?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

dieterherzog said:


> He's still having diarrhea (24 hours now), is there a possibility it might be worms or salmonella?


No, I wouldn't automatically think it was due to one of the above problems...I am leaning on that you introduced a little too much too soon with the variety. 

You might try and put him on some boiled rice and chicken for a couple days to settle his tummy. Then, start again with the raw chicken for a few weeks, then add a different protein source slowly (only _one_ at a time).


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> No, I wouldn't automatically think it was due to one of the above problems...I am leaning on a little too much too soon with the variety.
> 
> You might try and put him on some boiled rice and chicken for a couple days to settle his tummy before going back to the raw chicken.


Okie. Tried the boiled rice and chicken last night but he pooped it out this noon. I'm going to try again this pm with some pumpkin and see if that works. Thanks for your input! I feel a little better now.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Glad he's getting back to normal.


----------



## sassykzt (Oct 25, 2009)

The green tripe is best-- the white [email protected] most grocery stores is bleached . The green smells like you know what but my dogs love it. I consider it a muscle,not organ, meat. Hope your dog is better! I get mine from a raw food co-op.


----------

